# Gaming Pet Peeves



## Pokemanz (May 12, 2015)

What are some things you hate about video games? It can be something from games in general, a certain series, or a specific title.

For me it's when you finally complete the game, but afterwards it doesn't act like you've completed it, i.e. you're being told to fight the boss again (*cough cough* Zelda games *cough*). Like seriously, it makes me feel like I didn't finish at all.

How about you guys?


----------



## Espurr96 (May 12, 2015)

In the Mystery Dungeon games it really angers me that there is like a second half of the game after you beat the main story. If there was more story to add why is it all a separate story then? I understand that the story can get repetitive if you play that the whole game, but I'd like to see more bonuses in the after game then more extremely hard dungeons to get those bonuses.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 12, 2015)

Boss rushes (Especially in Mega Man). It feels like padding.


----------



## Astro Cake (May 13, 2015)

I can't stand beeping or flashing effects when your HP is low, it's so irritating.


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2015)

Steep boss curves. Like the first one(s) are really easy, the next few. nope go grind for another 2 days


----------



## ThomasNLD (May 13, 2015)

Games where you need to grind for no other reason to get more hp are horrible anyways. I don`t mind grinding in monster hunter, because it gives atleast cool weapon bonuses, but in some games you just need to be able to get hit more for less damage to survive the battle. Thats just pointless! Grinding then becomes either a cheap way to extend the amount of hours you get out of a game, or it simply means the game tuned right.

I`m a formidable gamer, so that can`t be it.


----------



## Tao (May 13, 2015)

Games where selecting a higher difficulty level does nothing other than turn the enemies into bullet sponges and make their attacks overpowered. It's just a cheap and lazy way of raising the difficulty. It doesn't even feel difficult most of the time, it's just tedious to waste an entire clip on one dude and feels cheap when you get one hit killed by a hit in the arse.


Single player focused games with a mulitplayer mode tacked onto it. It's just unnecessary. It also usually ends up with the multiplayer aspect getting a ton of DLC whilst the single player gets nothing.


Though I only really know this happening in two games, when they make you go back through the entire game again in some way. Ghosts and Goblins makes you do the entire game again, Devil May Cry usually makes you go through the game again but in reverse. It's just lazy padding really.


Games that cut out content and 'package' it as day-1 DLC or a pre-order incentive. If it's ready for release, put it in the game, it's really that simple. It infuriates me more when all the pre-order 'incentives' are cut up and given to different stores for different store exclusives. At that point, nobody is going to have the full game. 
I never intended to buy it as it never interested me, but Watchdogs was so bad for this that you pretty much needed a friggin' spreadsheet to keep up with what DLC each store had and what you would or wouldn't get if you bought it from x place. That is friggin' disgusting (though it's Ubisoft, so not surprising either).


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 13, 2015)

I'm starting to hate customization in games as far as weapons/classes are concerned. People *always* find a way to misuse it or create a "best class" combination. I like it where it's nice and simple.


----------



## Pharaoh (May 13, 2015)

I....can't stand grinding. Like period. I'm hugely lazy when I play games, I'm mostly driven by plot and character, and grinding is so tedious to me. I always head into bosses severely under-leveled and I struggle and get frustrated and I understand, all I have to do is put effort in, but no, I'd rather furiously barrel through. That is how I do.

As for games I hate, I can honestly say only two titles have ever pissed me off to that degree, and it was Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs, and Alice: Madness Returns, and coincidentally both are sequels, and both are horror, and both are garbage. I have explanations as to why I dog these games so much, but I doubt anyone wants to sit through my novels. 8)


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2015)

Yeah, it depends on how they made grinding though. If it's done right it can be fun. But if done just for getting way too little credits and no material at all unless you do them 100 times...no.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 15, 2015)

I don't necessarily like plot twists that make Shyamalan cry.

I like antagonist characters who are intimidating, but not if they're based off a game of chance.

Looking at you, Legendary Starfy...


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

Boss(es) with 'rage' or ultimate attack they spam at once killing off your whole them, and you have no chance to separate your characters either..

Looking at you Little Rain and Purple Heart


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 18, 2015)

I also hate when a boss TeleportSpams the entire day.


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> I also hate when a boss TeleportSpams the entire day.



Yes or they have uber movement/attack range


----------



## mdchan (May 18, 2015)

-Grinding in any way (via job classes, levels, the types for MMOs, etc), especially when you have no other choice because the game suddenly raises the level on you and just playing through the story and encounters isn't enough.

-Making customers pay for a "deluxe edition" or "DLC", when it was content purposely removed from a game (looking at you, ESO, and your Imperial Edition) for the sole purpose of the company getting more money.

-The new "low roll"/"high roll" system in ORAS.  It makes running nuzlockes difficult when you try to figure out if you can survive the next attack without having to turn to a damage calculator.  I've had two deaths in a recent nuzlocke which I just couldn't figure out unless what I thought was the high-roll was actually a middle-roll.
It's annoying.  >.>

-Trolls.  Period.

-MMO players who rage-quit after the group wipes just once in a dungeon.  Or vice-versa, that terrible player who refuses to leave the group even though they keep pulling a Leeroy Jenkins.

-Spammers in MMOs.  The majority of names which go onto my "ignore" list are bots spamming their goldfarming website.  I'm not gonna buy your stupid promotion, so shut up and let me play!  I might have a legit question, but people are turning their general chats off because of the stupid bots!

-Same as what Astro Cake said...any game which beeps at you when your HP is low (it's even annoying in Pokemon, but it's the most annoying in the Zelda franchise).  Dorkly Bits did a short on that called "Link Finds Ganon's Weakness".

-Specific to a game:  in Fossil Fighters Frontier, even if you get a fossil excavated past the minimum line you need to achieve to extract it, if a rogue vivosaur attacks, you don't get the fossil.

-Repetitive quests (like found in MMOs) and boring/repetitive dialogue.

-Subscription fees.  Yes, typically a necessary evil to avoid cash shops and pay-to-win games, but that doesn't mean I have to like them.

...I'm sure there are many more I'm forgetting over years of platform and PC gaming.  Heck, MMOs alone can rack up a good amount of pet peeves.  >.>;;


----------



## tumut (May 18, 2015)

Bosses that heal themselves, required button mashing, When too much or too little grinding is required (I hated how easy x/y was for example), terrible servers, when there isn't a way to avoid/repel random encounters. That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

Button mashing.. yes so much especially in Smash games. I am really bad with this, I don't get how people turbo-thumb their way really.

Any annoying dlc/sub fee should go die.


----------



## MissLily123 (May 18, 2015)

My biggest pet peeve is in Story of Seasons, when you go to pick a certain thing up (Say Stone) If there is something else near it (Twig) Your character picks the twig up instead -_-


----------



## Dustmop (May 18, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> My biggest pet peeve is in Story of Seasons, when you go to pick a certain thing up (Say Stone) If there is something else near it (Twig) Your character picks the twig up instead -_-



lolol. This one kinda bothers me, too. I want to pick up all the things, but I want to pick up new and exciting things first. I'm only in Winter, year 1, so some of the ores I find in the safari are still pretty new to me.
And I get so irrationally upset when I see a new ore and I try to pick it up, *and she picks up everything around it first*. Why did you pick up the scrap ore, it's 4 feet away from you. Pick up the green orb that you're standing on, gdi. It is new and shiny and I want to know what it is.

Savescumming would be a much less tedious process if she would just pick up the things I want her to pick up. Or if standing over things actually told you what it was.


----------



## mdchan (May 18, 2015)

Oh, thought of another one!

Only having one single save file in Pokemon games.

Come on...I want to run nuzlockes, but I can't go back and do other nuzlocke variations, as well as having a permanent file if I want to get into online battling, unless I get both versions of the game (or beg for the other version as a gift).
There are so many other games which have multiple save files...and I'm sorry, but if Final Fantasy could give us _three_ save files on a freak'n _SNES_ cartridge in the _90's_, then Gen VI pokemon should have no problems with giving us at LEAST two save files on a 3ds cartridge in the 21st century!


----------



## Cirom (May 18, 2015)

Speaking of Story of Seasons and the Harvest Moon series, that reminds me of one of my biggest issues when it comes to games: *slow starts*. The Harvest Moon games (at least, from Island of Happiness onwards) have been the *worst* for this. So much so that I stopped playing them, after Tale of Two Towns. I don't even care if Story of Seasons is good, I can't put up with the tedious pace of the game. Although for comparison's sake, there's also Rune Factory 4, made by the _same company_, which I can very easily enjoy as it gives you lots of things to do from the get-go. It's kind of annoying in Harvest Moon games when I have to wait a few days JUST to unlock the fishing rod (one of MANY basic features which take ages to unlock). Plus, time seems to go so _slowly_ in the more recent HM games that I'm often sending my character to bed at 9am, having done everything I can for the day. It just feels.. wrong.


----------



## Tao (May 18, 2015)

mdchan said:


> Oh, thought of another one!
> 
> Only having one single save file in Pokemon games.




Only having one single save file in anything.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 19, 2015)

When you need multiple consoles just to keep up with one series.

Tales series is really bad at this. Tales of Symphonia? GameCube. Tales of the Abyss? PlayStation 2. Tales of Vesperia? Xbox 360.


----------



## pokedude729 (May 19, 2015)

Backtracking, weither in the game (metroid style) or just in 1 section (Like in Thousand year door chapter 4)

Also, fetch quests


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> When you need multiple consoles just to keep up with one series.
> 
> Tales series is really bad at this. Tales of Symphonia? GameCube. Tales of the Abyss? PlayStation 2. Tales of Vesperia? Xbox 360.



Ugh this. Why not keep it on one or the other. Yes they have remakes but really three diff. ones?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> Only having one single save file in anything.



Tbh I don't get the thing why people complain to this... I can understand if it's visual novel and you want all the endings/achievements though.


----------



## mdchan (May 19, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Tbh I don't get the thing why people complain to this... I can understand if it's visual novel and you want all the endings/achievements though.



Welp, like I said in my post on the other page when I brought it up, I'd really like to be able to have at least two save files on Pokemon games so that I can have a permanent game where I can do breeding and what-not, as well as an empty slot I can mess around with to do nuzlocke variations on.
With only a single save slot, my options are limited to:
-Never being able to do breeding/online battling due to resetting, or
-Spend more money on another copy (or the other version) of the game to use as a "throw away" save file once I beat the Champion (or fail the nuzlocke run, but that's only happened once, and it was on the Champ, anyway)

The reason two versions were created for the Pokemon games (originally, at least) was to encourage social interaction to get all 150/151 pokemon via the Link Cable.  There was no WiFi then, so battling and trading had to be done face to face, as that cable isn't very long (I don't feel like taking mine out to measure it, but you have to be pretty much next to one another to use it).

Having only one save file on recent games, however, is a bane to some nuzlockers.  For instance, when I get a new pokemon game, I'll run a blindlocke of it.  Then, I might want to go back and run a variant of a nuzlocke (Wonderlocke, Wedlocke, Wonderwedlocke, etc), or change up the rules a little depending on the overall difficulty of the game during the blindlocke.
Back then, it was fine since I wasn't interested in competitive breeding or battling; but now, I want to get into it, so that means to still be able to run nuzlockes, I need another copy/version of the game.

For that, it'd be nice to have an option for a second save file.


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 19, 2015)

The first one that popped up in my head was in the original animal crossing for GameCube, when you went to go sell all of your stuff (shells and whatnot) you had to sell them individually! Like by the type! Like what if everything in your pocket was a different item?! It always took soo long and it really irritated me lol!


----------



## unravel (May 19, 2015)

grinding and people quits the game


----------



## Dustmop (May 19, 2015)

Tao said:


> Only having one single save file in anything.



I'll take your single save slot and raise you "autosaves"

Autosave/checkpoints as the _only means_ of saving your progress is so stupid.

I have other things to do. I don't want to keep playing at 3AM until the "saving" symbol appears in the upper-right, whenever the hell that might happen. I want to save and quit when I am done and ready to go to bed.
I don't want to redo a half hour of progress because I died 10 steps away from a stupid autosave. I want to be able to save before I think the poo is about to hit the fan. Or worse, redoing a half hour of progress because I didn't know when the next autosave would appear and I needed to go to bed, or make dinner, or some other Life-related thing happened.

Although, yes, I also want to be able to have saves across 10 different slots because it's safe to assume that any game released in recent years is probably really buggy, and I don't want to redo the last 6 hours of it to get back to this point when I hit a game-breaking bug on the only available checkpoint-autosave profile. :c



Also whiny protags.
So many JRPGs I'd like to try, and so many protagonists that keep me from taking the plunge.
Tidus kept me from enjoying FFX, and I was actually pretty excited to try The Last Story now that I have a Wii U... until I was told that the protag there is a whiny brat, too.
I'd rather have the irrationally headstrong in the face of monsters that tower over them, _"we can overcome anything"_ kind of protag than the whiny, prepubescent, _"I'm just not cut out for this role!! qq"_ protag.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 19, 2015)

mdchan said:


> Oh, thought of another one!
> 
> Only having one single save file in Pokemon games.
> 
> ...



He wanted you to name your guys.



Dustmop said:


> I'll take your single save slot and raise you "autosaves"
> 
> Autosave/checkpoints as the _only means_ of saving your progress is so stupid.
> 
> ...



I don't like screechy people either. Spike from MLP is voiced by a girl, and he isn't screechy.


----------



## Pokemanz (May 19, 2015)

Currently hating RPG games with no (or very few) "full heal" things, where you interact with something nearby and then you regain all health and everything. Currently playing Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time and you take like all kinds of damage through the adventure and more than halfway through the game I've only run into two of those "heart block" things. It's so annoying! Full restore things should ALWAYS be right before the bosses! ALWAYS!!!




Dustmop said:


> I'll take your single save slot and raise you "autosaves"
> 
> Autosave/checkpoints as the _only means_ of saving your progress is so stupid.
> 
> ...



Or when you have to go on this grand quest before you can hit the next save item- be it a scroll or a block or whatever.

Personally I like the option to save anywhere. If I were to suddenly level up or gain a special item or whatever, I want to be able to save right then so I don't lose it. My favorite thing ever was playing Paper Mario on an emulator and being able to save any time I wanted to by pressing F2.

_Level up? F2. New item? F2. I think there's a boss ahead! F2. Oh, I guess not. ...F2!!_


----------



## MissLily123 (May 19, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> lolol. This one kinda bothers me, too. I want to pick up all the things, but I want to pick up new and exciting things first. I'm only in Winter, year 1, so some of the ores I find in the safari are still pretty new to me.
> And I get so irrationally upset when I see a new ore and I try to pick it up, *and she picks up everything around it first*. Why did you pick up the scrap ore, it's 4 feet away from you. Pick up the green orb that you're standing on, gdi. It is new and shiny and I want to know what it is.
> 
> Savescumming would be a much less tedious process if she would just pick up the things I want her to pick up. Or if standing over things actually told you what it was.





Exactly! As of now I am on Spring of year 3 and I still find myself wanting to throw my 2Ds across the room! It makes me especially mad when you are trying to pick up the Angora Rabbits after they dropped their fur and instead of picking up the rabbit you pick up the fur instead. It's just frustrating. And I understand where you are coming from with the whole mining thing, it irritates the heck outta me!

I can agree that Harvest Moon has a very slow start, and I love the Rune Factory series, which pretty much influenced me to buy Story of Seasons. Rune Factory 4 was the best in my opinion ^.^


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

Boss characters being annoyingly strong but when you get them as party member they suck balls


----------



## QUEENBOWSA (May 20, 2015)

I've found that I really dislike when games have an offset third person view. I'm not sure why but it really irritates me. I'll still enjoy the game but I also just sit there wishing I could fix it the entire time.

My biggest pet peeve isn't about any game by itself but rather the people who play it. It drives me crazy when people jump into a higher difficulty of an online, team-based game without ever having played the game before. I play killing floor (1 and 2) way too much for my own good and having a level 2 join me on the hardest difficultly isn't cool. It makes me waste time for several reasons if I can't vote kick them. 9 times out of 10 they have the worst attitudes I've ever seen also. It wasn't just someone who made a simple mistake starting the game. X___X


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2015)

^this and people who look down on you because you don't play on the same diff. sorry i dont play level 10 civ difficulty >> I play it for fun and I like strategy games not to get like all 250 achievements.

anyways when boss fights are several stages AND YOU CANT SAVE IN BETWEEN FFFFff


----------



## ThomasNLD (May 21, 2015)

Noiru said:


> ^this and people who look down on you because you don't play on the same diff. sorry i dont play level 10 civ difficulty >> I play it for fun and I like strategy games not to get like all 250 achievements.
> 
> anyways when boss fights are several stages AND YOU CANT SAVE IN BETWEEN FFFFff



Or when you don`t use the right weapon, because the right weapon has to be the one which is according to the mass the hardest to use. I mean people, if I play a game, I choose the most fun weapon, not the most difficult one. 

Even more annoying, when they kick you out for using the wrong weapon Monster Hunter. Or people who hacked the game, reach level 999 and act superior. Why buy a game if you are going to cheat your way through the entire game? And when you do enter a fight with one and he ends the fight in 5 seconds, he expects a damn thank you. Thank you for what exactly? Corrupting the game, making the actual playing part of the game obsolete and only the reward part (the very thing you work for) count? 

I mean come on, grow a brain.... Atleast mention on beforehand your going to cheat. Some of us actually want to play the game. 
Oh and the gunners in Monster Hunter 3, fighting the Alatreon using the stuck behind the ridge trick. I need Alatreon Webbing (or whatever it was called from the wings) as much as the next guy, but lets hunt it normally, I`ll do my part cutting tail or breaking face or whatever, but lets play for it. 

Cheaters in games in general piss me off really. Games with multiplayer ofcourse.....


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2015)

Yeah. I don't care if you use codes for personal use since no one can see it but Multiplayer come on.

I hate that mass thinking. Like.. I use whatever (weapon) I want thank you. Elitist thinking in general bothers me and their attitude. sigh.


----------



## Cirom (May 21, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> Or when you don`t use the right weapon, because the right weapon has to be the one which is according to the mass the hardest to use. I mean people, if I play a game, I choose the most fun weapon, not the most difficult one.



THIS one really depends on the game. ;D In Monster Hunter - sure, I'll DEFINITELY agree with you. I play Hunting Horn with Dual Blades as my backup. I don't care that other weapons are more efficient (I'm pretty sure Dual Blades are the weakest "slicing" weapon in the game), I find Dual Blades fun - and they suit my purpose. Likewise, I don't care that the Hammer is better at dealing blunt damage than the Hunting Horn. I like the whole buff game going on with the Horn, and being able to thwack a monster in the face to heal my team is oddly REALLY SATISFYING.

Although, in other games, such as Mega Man - where _half the game_ is figuring out what weapon is suited for what job - I'll disagree with you. Unless it's Top Spin. Because that's literally the worst weapon ever.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 21, 2015)

When the main games incessantly call your guys "it". The word just makes it seem as if they have no personality.

I gave a fabulously camp gay Gardevoir named Chester, and upon paralysis/burn, what does my game call him?

IT.

The word "it" makes my hilariously campy Gardevoir seem like all the other Gardevoirs out there: generic psychokinetic characters with no other purpose.


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2015)

^face the truth m8

ridiculously expensive healing items.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (May 21, 2015)

I really hate how in Hyrule Warriors you're trying to take a keep that's super important and then all your allies retreat because the boss is too damn strong. -.- 

Or when you heal your ally then go off and do your own thing and then two minutes later they need help again.


----------



## mdchan (May 21, 2015)

Remembered another one:

Kingdom Hearts and KH2...Donald is waaaay too liberal with potions (and any other healing item).

Get hit once, and I hear this:
"Here!"
...followed by my health being restored by the itty bitty amount I had lost.

Cue facepalming.

If you give Donald potions to hold, he'll use them on you each time you get a tiny scratch.  It got to the point where I only gave him items to hold for boss battles, because he kept blowing through my supply on trash mobs within the first few steps of a world.  He also burns through his healing magic like it's going out of style.  >.>

I wish there was a way to adjust the settings so the AI won't throw a potion at me unless my health is below half.


----------



## badcrumbs (May 21, 2015)

ElysiaCrossing said:


> Or when you heal your ally then go off and do your own thing and then two minutes later they need help again.


This frustrates me to no end. Oh, a Hylian Captain is in trouble? What a surprise.


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2015)

Pay to win games and useless DLC.


----------



## QUEENBOWSA (May 21, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Pay to win games and useless DLC.



Thisssssss. I feel like every mmorpg is pay to win now. If not they are monthly sub, which isn't entirely a bad thing, but it isn't the only game I play so I don't feel right spending $180 a year on it. 

I have a strong dislike for cosmetic dlc when it seems a bit overpriced. One game I play has characters for like 5 dollars -on sale- by themselves. I might be being cheap but I think that is a little high for just a character.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

Yeah, the only MMO I paid for was AQW but I have been playing that on and off since idk when even if I don't do it much nowadays

Also Japanese games getting digital releases only.

Like Samurai Warrior game. Oh EU you want it. Tough boobs digital only. Like. why do you even care freaking tw*t publishers.


----------



## Ramza (May 22, 2015)

When I pick up a common item in a game and the game pauses to give a description of the item no matter how many times I have collected the item.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 22, 2015)

*fires rocket launcher in Halo 3 at enemy team while teammate jumps in the way*
Narrator Voice: Betrayal!
*gets booted*


----------



## Tao (May 22, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> *fires rocket launcher in Halo 3 at enemy team while teammate jumps in the way*
> Narrator Voice: Betrayal!
> *gets booted*




When a guy keeps trying to team kill you but you never get the option to boot them, yet the moment you decide to shove a plasma grenade up his arse you get kicked instantly.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

Tao said:


> When a guy keeps trying to team kill you but you never get the option to boot them, yet the moment you decide to shove a plasma grenade up his arse you get kicked instantly.



Multiplayer logic.

Also ridiculously expensive healing items in regard to what you earn in credits.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 22, 2015)

Not in the games but, sequence-breaking speedruns(cheating or exploiting the game code to get that super fast time; example: warping Young Link from the Deku Tree to the end of the battle with Ganondorf so that you beat Ocarina in only 20 minutes).


----------



## pokedude729 (May 22, 2015)

Permanently missable items (like the master ball in the original Ruby/sapphire) Or when it's an ultimate weapon that has a very low drop rate from enemies that are only around for a limited time (aka the sword of kings)


----------



## tobi! (May 22, 2015)

Day One DLC

I don't mind DLC if it comes out a few months after the game is released. I always thought DLC could be used to bring more players back to it as the appeal of the original game wore off. Day One DLC is just buying the buns and patty of a hamburger and then having to pay for the lettuce, tomatoes, etc. which should have already been in the damn thing for free! Why are you selling an unfinished game? Oh right...MONEYS


----------



## Dustmop (May 22, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Permanently missable items



Augh.

Yes.

Yeeessss.

There is nothing worse than trying to 100% an older RPG, they were the worst at this. I've played Skies of Arcadia countless times, following a guide, but I've never opened "all" the treasure chests, and many of them are gone forever if you miss it, so I've never 100%'d it.
But even modern games have this problem. And it is such a huge pain in the ass, especially when those items contribute to a "collect every item" achievement.

What kind of sadistic asshat puts that kind of an achievement in a game with a handful of items you could miss and they'll be gone forever. I don't have time for this kind of tomfoolery.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 22, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Permanently missable items (like the master ball in the original Ruby/sapphire) Or when it's an ultimate weapon that has a very low drop rate from enemies that are only around for a limited time (aka the sword of kings)



Yup. I can definitely relate to these. I would always hate it when I missed an audio recording or upgrade machine in Bioshock because you can't go back unless you loaded an old save. Then for Destiny before I stopped playing I would repeatedly do raids to try and earn the Vex Mythoclast, but never succeeded.


----------



## Kuroh (May 22, 2015)

In fighting games where the men are covered in armor but the females have nothing but a bikini or barely anything on that would protect them from a weapon


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 23, 2015)

100% completions.  and the worthless rewards for accomplishing them.
The original Metroid Prime always annoyed me with this.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 23, 2015)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> 100% completions.  and the worthless rewards for accomplishing them.
> The original Metroid Prime always annoyed me with this.



*cough* Super Mario Sunshine *cough*


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Permanently missable items (like the master ball in the original Ruby/sapphire) Or when it's an ultimate weapon that has a very low drop rate from enemies that are only around for a limited time (aka the sword of kings)



Like every JRPG out there. And when you only get one of those items, like certain crafting items and you must give up or play a NG+ up to the boss again.

Also Final fantasy Tactics, in the advance version when you had to trade to get doubles (like the black thread thing) to even complete it.

Sorry I never had that many friends and certainly not those with GBA and the game.


----------



## pokedude729 (May 23, 2015)

When I streetpass someone, but they don't have Mii Plaza set up.


----------



## Pokemanz (May 23, 2015)

When you hit someone square in the face but it doesn't count due to lag.

"They were never really there" bs. Yet when they throw something my way it's always a direct hit.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

Way too steep difficulty curved.. like the 3 and 4 on Civ are just what why did you have this many


----------



## pokedude729 (May 24, 2015)

When my friends kick me out of their New Leaf town just for running. Not near the flowers, I know not to run through them, but just running through the grass. If Nintendo coded a run button then why are you not allowed to use it?


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> When my friends kick me out of their New Leaf town just for running. Not near the flowers, I know not to run through them, but just running through the grass. If Nintendo coded a run button then why are you not allowed to use it?



because users makes up their own rules and anyone not following them will be kicked out everywhere. well yeah i can understand people wanting to keep the flowers nice and such but tbh this grass wear i never cared about.


----------



## Cirom (May 24, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> When my friends kick me out of their New Leaf town just for running. Not near the flowers, I know not to run through them, but just running through the grass. If Nintendo coded a run button then why are you not allowed to use it?



Because while Nintendo coded a run button, Nintendo also coded a feature where flowers and grass would die wherever it was used. Although to be fair, a good town designer would work around this, making proper town paths where players can run, be it made from patterns (grass doesn't wear out under patterns) (oops) or just worn grass itself.

Although yes. The grass wear system? That's a whole new Gaming Pet Peeve in itself.


----------



## Dustmop (May 24, 2015)

Cirom said:


> be it made from patterns (grass doesn't wear out under patterns) or just worn grass itself.



Actually, paths don't prevent grass wear in ACNL.

It takes longer than it did in previous games, but all paths will do is cover it up and keep the kids off your lawn.


----------



## Pokemanz (May 24, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> Actually, paths don't prevent grass wear in ACNL.



^This. But who cares? If it's covered by a path you won't ever see what's underneath.

I love when the grass wears out under my paths because then it actually sounds like I'm stepping _on a path_.


----------



## Cirom (May 24, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> ^This. But who cares? If it's covered by a path you won't ever see what's underneath.
> 
> I love when the grass wears out under my paths because then it actually sounds like I'm stepping _on a path_.



Yeah, exactly. I have 2-thick pattern paths in my town, although to be fair I kind of WANT the grass underneath to decay, just so I can then take the patterns away and have rather cool looking dirt paths around town.


----------



## Pokemanz (May 24, 2015)

Cirom said:


> Yeah, exactly. I have 2-thick pattern paths in my town, although to be fair I kind of WANT the grass underneath to decay, just so I can then take the patterns away and have rather cool looking dirt paths around town.



Yeah that looked really cool actually. I saw it when I had to rearrange some paths for new move-ins and it looked way better than actual paths lol.

Except when spring comes around the grass grows back and you'll have to lay paths again. .-.


----------



## Benevoir (May 25, 2015)

While I love playing Pokemon Shuffle it kinda grinds my gear only having 5 hearts, and you can't increase the capacity by leveling up or using the diamond/gem thing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 25, 2015)

It depends on the game, but one major pet peeve I have is if I was almost finished with a mission or something, then I die or mess up, causing the ENTIRE process being started over (not the game, but the part I was on). When I'm not forced to restart, but if there is an achievement that requires not taking damage, then I'll just restart if I take damage. This is extremely frustrating, especially on long and hard levels/missions.

I'm also kinda irritated by limited lives and opportunity cost. Unlimited lives in a video game is a cool advantage, but it shows that the developers are sort of lazy. The limited lives mechanic may be frustrating, but at least it's not as lazy.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 26, 2015)

Those Poke Diamonds * never get earned fast enough.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

Boss invincible modes. Oh you wanna hurt me you say? Spend your points on turning into your (data) form! >>


----------



## Ramza (May 26, 2015)

Limited camera options


----------



## Cyrene (May 26, 2015)

When you're playing a hard platformer game and when you die, it doesn't automatically restart the level quickly. Instead if makes you go all the way back through the menus to select the level again and wait for it to load. It makes the experience more frustrating than it has to be and then I have to quick because now I'm super salty and tired of navigating the dumb menus.


----------



## Tao (May 26, 2015)

When games have those cameras that feel like an actual cameraman is following you. You know the sort where the camera gets stuck on the scenery or the camera 'hits a wall' stopping it from moving. The camera isn't supposed to be an actual physical thing that follows you, it shouldn't get stuck on friggin' walls n shiz, it's pretty much supposed to be a 'ghost', I'm not supposed to feel like an actual guy is following me around with a camera.

I mean, Mario 64 literally had a physical cameraman following you for the entire game (Lakitu) and they still pretty much got it right. If Mario 64 got it right in 1996, why am I still running into this problem 19 years later in 2015?


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

Tao said:


> When games have those cameras that feel like an actual cameraman is following you. You know the sort where the camera gets stuck on the scenery or the camera 'hits a wall' stopping it from moving. The camera isn't supposed to be an actual physical thing that follows you, it shouldn't get stuck on friggin' walls n shiz, it's pretty much supposed to be a 'ghost', I'm not supposed to feel like an actual guy is following me around with a camera.
> 
> I mean, Mario 64 literally had a physical cameraman following you for the entire game (Lakitu) and they still pretty much got it right. If Mario 64 got it right in 1996, why am I still running into this problem 19 years later in 2015?



Because they are.. idk but yeah it's annoying when it gets stuck or when it moves around like crazy unless you play


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 26, 2015)

Tao said:


> When games have those cameras that feel like an actual cameraman is following you. You know the sort where the camera gets stuck on the scenery or the camera 'hits a wall' stopping it from moving. The camera isn't supposed to be an actual physical thing that follows you, it shouldn't get stuck on friggin' walls n shiz, it's pretty much supposed to be a 'ghost', I'm not supposed to feel like an actual guy is following me around with a camera.
> 
> I mean, Mario 64 literally had a physical cameraman following you for the entire game (Lakitu) and they still pretty much got it right. If Mario 64 got it right in 1996, why am I still running into this problem 19 years later in 2015?





Noiru said:


> Because they are.. idk but yeah it's annoying when it gets stuck or when it moves around like crazy unless you play


because they are stupid and/or lazy.


----------



## Dustmop (May 26, 2015)

34423 said:


> Limited camera options



Or "no camera options."

I cannot tell you how many Indie 3D platformers had no way for you to change the ****ing camera angle. Who honestly thought that was a good idea?


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> Or "no camera options."
> 
> I cannot tell you how many Indie 3D platformers had no way for you to change the ****ing camera angle. Who honestly thought that was a good idea?



Because indie want to be so edgy and not included I guess mango.


----------



## Tao (May 28, 2015)

Just finished DK:Tropical Freeze and have been reminded that unskippable credits are way too friggin' common with games. They're not usually that long in all fairness but still, leave it as an option for me to look at in my own free time rather than something I'm forced to sit through once I've finished the game.

Or if they're going to force me to sit through the credits, give me something fun to concentrate on during it for the very real possibility that I'm a person who doesn't give a cr*p about who the managing art director was. Not just some lazy screenshots of the game I just played, do what older SNES games and stuff did where they showed you a character line-up or something, or how Smash Bros gives you those little mini-games to play. 



On this subject, I need to mention GTA:V. Literally about 40 minutes of unskippable credits. That's just taking the p*ss.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

Oh god don't remind.. or stupid cutscenes that brings nothing to the story and you cant fastforward or click through them


----------



## Cirom (May 28, 2015)

To be fair, I think there's actually some legal stuff about having unskippable credits - I don't actually know of a game which lets you skip the credits the first time. However - having _something to do_ within the credits is nice (Nintendo seems to be great with this - noting Smash Bros. and NSMBWii as examples) as is having the option to speed them up.

Although yeah, credits taking longer than 3 minutes is just horrific.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

Cirom said:


> To be fair, I think there's actually some legal stuff about having unskippable credits - I don't actually know of a game which lets you skip the credits the first time. However - having _something to do_ within the credits is nice (Nintendo seems to be great with this - noting Smash Bros. and NSMBWii as examples) as is having the option to speed them up.
> 
> Although yeah, credits taking longer than 3 minutes is just horrific.



satan bless those that you can click on.

yeah i get you need credits but if jav to sit and watch them for hours and you jav to watch so you computer sleep no thanks


----------



## Pokemanz (May 28, 2015)

Tao said:


> Or if they're going to force me to sit through the credits, give me something fun to concentrate on during it for the very real possibility that I'm a person who doesn't give a cr*p about who the managing art director was. Not just some lazy screenshots of the game I just played, do what older SNES games and stuff did where they showed you a character line-up or something, or how Smash Bros gives you those little mini-games to play.



This. I hate when it's just random screenshots. Instead of random screenshots, why don't they capture moments of YOUR game? ORAS did this and it was really great. You got to see shots of the gym leaders you battled and the Pokemon you took them on with. Like hey, remember that time you had to do this? You failed like five times didn't you? Here's what that looked like...

Every playthrough is unique so why not have preset shots of what you were doing at certain points in the game and show them in the credits? Better than crappy screenshots at least...


----------



## Tao (May 28, 2015)

Cirom said:


> To be fair, I think there's actually some legal stuff about having unskippable credits - I don't actually know of a game which lets you skip the credits the first time.



I can't think of any for definite either from the top of my head, but then again it's not something I usually think about until it actually happens. 

Though I *think* that Fable II and possibly Fable III do let you skip the credits the first time though. Though there was an achievement if you did sit through it to encourage you to sit and watch them (by sit through it, I mean 'go do something else for 10 minutes'). 
Fable credits were awful and stupidly inflated with literally useless information. They had names of all their dogs and the developer's children that were born during development...It might come off as nasty, but I honestly don't give a **** what the developers dogs and children are called. Why is that in the credits?


I don't see why legal stuff would be an issue though as long as the credits are easily available from the menu or something, which a lot of the time they tend to be these days. 





Pokemanz said:


> This. I hate when it's just random screenshots. Instead of random screenshots, why don't they capture moments of YOUR game? ORAS did this and it was really great. You got to see shots of the gym leaders you battled and the Pokemon you took them on with. Like hey, remember that time you had to do this? You failed like five times didn't you? Here's what that looked like...
> 
> Every playthrough is unique so why not have preset shots of what you were doing at certain points in the game and show them in the credits? Better than crappy screenshots at least...



I don't remember the credits for ORAS but yea, I would even prefer it if they just did that more regularly. It would at least be a personal experience rather than stock images.


Another two I liked were:
- Kingdom Hearts: It showed little clips of what the characters from each world did after the events of the game (though I don't think it lasted the entire duration, but it was something at least)
- LittleBigPlanet: It had the credits at the start of the game in the form of a tutorial, essentially turning it into another level of the game.


----------



## Dustmop (May 28, 2015)

Tao said:


> I can't think of any for definite either from the top of my head, but then again it's not something I usually think about until it actually happens.
> 
> Though I *think* that Fable II and possibly Fable III do let you skip the credits the first time though. Though there was an achievement if you did sit through it to encourage you to sit and watch them (by sit through it, I mean 'go do something else for 10 minutes').
> Fable credits were awful and stupidly inflated with literally useless information. They had names of all their dogs and the developer's children that were born during development...It might come off as nasty, but I honestly don't give a **** what the developers dogs and children are called. Why is that in the credits?
> ...




Fallout: New Vegas lets you skip them after beating the game, iirc? I don't recall sitting through those; they started rolling and I mashed buttons until I got back to the main menu.


What's worse though are episodic games that play credits you can't skip _after you finish every episode_.. and that remains unchanged in the full package. After all the episodes have been released and compiled together, it fails to be a seamless game. There's always that 10 minute bump where you have to find something else to do while the credits roll. And you can't just minimize the game and do something else at your computer! The credits will pause and wait patiently for you to come back.

Telltale, I'm looking at you. :v


----------



## unintentional (May 28, 2015)

(This may just be a KH: DDD thing, but idk) Random switches.  Especially when you're close to beating a boss and it just switches you with your permission.

Any games that prey on stereotypes (either for the protag, antag, whatever.) so they don't have to flesh out their characters.


Also first person shooters, although that's only because they make me nauseated.


----------



## pokedude729 (May 28, 2015)

Unskippable Tutorials. It's like "I've played previous games in tge series. I know what I'm doing" (I'm looking at you Pokemon)


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 28, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Unskippable Tutorials. It's like "I've played previous games in tge series. I know what I'm doing" (I'm looking at you Pokemon)


The bane of the Kingdom Hearts series


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 28, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Unskippable Tutorials. It's like "I've played previous games in tge series. I know what I'm doing" (I'm looking at you Pokemon)



What about when they give the Pokeball tutorial even after catching a couple of Pokemon with balls you bought?


----------



## Dustmop (May 28, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Unskippable Tutorials. It's like "I've played previous games in tge series. I know what I'm doing" (I'm looking at you Pokemon)



Any game that even has a tutorial to begin with.

Unless the way your specific game works is *dramatically different* from every other game within its genre.. I know what MP stands for, you don't need to explain the combat system in a relatively generic RPG, I know how to open my bag and use the items I pick up, pls stop telling me how to reload my gun, and I found the "run" and "jump" buttons 10 minutes ago.

Just stop. Your game is not that unique. This is unnecessary.


----------



## pokedude729 (May 29, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> What about when they give the Pokeball tutorial even after catching a couple of Pokemon with balls you bought?



Awkward Zombie actually dud a comic on that. 
http://awkwardzombie.com/index.php?page=0&comic=112513


----------



## Cou (May 29, 2015)

definitely not having enough space in inventory :///


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

Cou said:


> definitely not having enough space in inventory :///



#coumfa

Digital shenanigans. That some regions get digital and some physical and whatnot.

It's like make a solid deal before you even try jfc and stop doing like physical for i.e PS3/4 and digital for Vita  looking at you SW4


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 29, 2015)

Beeping sounds (Zelda) and out-of-place areas/items/bosses. (Zelda again)


----------



## BlogDog123 (May 29, 2015)

Any time when there is a beeping noise when health is low.


----------



## piichinu (May 29, 2015)

like the two up there, low health beeping sounds. omg, especially in zelda.


----------



## Kokoronashi (May 29, 2015)

When you're a kid now
and then you're a squid now

kid squid kid squid kid squid kid squid kid squid kid squi-


----------



## Tao (May 29, 2015)

Games that have competitive game modes such as capture the flag or oddball and other 'non kill based matches' that still reward killing, which pretty much ends up with everybody playing it like it's a deathmatch and ignoring the actual objectives entirely.

Kills are obviously still necessary in these matches, but they're not the goal and kills shouldn't be rewarded at all in them. All it does is encourage people to use these types of matches to grind exp or ranks, ruining it for everybody who wanted to play the for the actual objectives.







And from the heavens, the mighty Nintendo heard my plea and sent down unto us Splatoon. Thanks, Nintendo!


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

piimisu said:


> like the two up there, low health beeping sounds. omg, especially in zelda.



Oh god yes. It's like dude I know I'm down to a few hearts you don't have to add beeping noises I'm sure most people can hear/see it anyways.


----------



## mdchan (May 31, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Unskippable Tutorials. It's like "I've played previous games in tge series. I know what I'm doing" (I'm looking at you Pokemon)



OMG, yes.  

I've been playing Pokemon since Red/Blue/Yellow in freak'n grayscale colors...I know how to catch a freak'n pokemon, thanks.

Story of Seasons is guilty of a super lengthy tutorial, too.  I've played other games in the franchise...I know how to use a hoe, an axe, a watering can, etc.  The only thing I believe they had in there which wasn't in previous games was diving in the river (at least, I don't recall it in A New Beginning...been a while since I played it).

Unless a franchise is completely new, there should be an option to skip the tutorial.  Fantasy Life sort of does it (after doing your first Life quest, you can skip any other quest, which is also a tutorial, and just get the license), but other games?  Yea...not so much.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

More like the fans, but those who thinks you should need every animu consoles (ps vita, ps3, ps4) in order to be like a true gamer or whatever. sorry dude.. delete me if you want but i dont judge you by platform..unless you are glued to your phone 24*7 that's one thing lol.


----------



## himeki (May 31, 2015)

The fact that the Monado is fake

;w;


----------



## Envy (Jun 1, 2015)

Games with sparse saving features. I really don't see the point of "save points", but they aren't always intolerable. However, then there are games like Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon where it saves at the end of the mission. The game seemed enjoyable enough, but when I got stuck on a long mission and just wanted to turn it off and give my eyes some rest I had to turn it off, lose everything I had done in that mission, and haven't played it since. =/


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

Envy said:


> Games with sparse saving features. I really don't see the point of "save points", but they aren't always intolerable. However, then there are games like Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon where it saves at the end of the mission. The game seemed enjoyable enough, but when I got stuck on a long mission and just wanted to turn it off and give my eyes some rest I had to turn it off, lose everything I had done in that mission, and haven't played it since. =/



this. or if you save in the midst you need to re-do it anyways *cough* borderlands 2 *cough*


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 1, 2015)

When you beat a game and it loads you to the last save point before the boss when you continue next time. I want it to feel like I beat the game the next time I continue. If I start from the last checkpoint it doesn't feel as satisfying exploring the game.


----------

